# Tyler, TX, FV and Theonomy?



## arapahoepark (Jun 12, 2014)

What is this story surrounding Tyler Texas and the Federal Vision and Theonomy? I can't find anything other than James Jordan was in Tyler and that there was something going on with Federal Vision and theonomy as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2014)

I think Jordan is the only thing the ARC, theonomy and FV had in common and there is otherwise no direct link between the three. A complete and thorough history of the ARC has yet to be written. It was already over by a decade when it crossed my path briefly. See _"_*Tyranny in Tyler," *_The Blue Banner _*Volume 4 Issue 7-8. July-August 1995.*


----------

